
Stop Blaming the User - based2
https://medium.com/@melissaperri/stop-blaming-the-user-85dcfcd8f327#.5r84s2t1o
======
ocdtrekkie
One of the most fantastic views I've seen for this is Sandstorm.io's. If the
user is confused, it is generally treated as either a "UI problem" or a
"documentation problem", not a "user problem". Between UI and explanatory text
and documentation, almost any piece of software could, in fact, be easy to
configure and use.

